# Young adult pigeon seeks new home



## jimc2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a good home for a formerly feral pigeon that I rescued when he was a squeaker. He's healthy and friendly and needs a home with other pigeons. Photos here:

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy153/jimc2000/pigeon1.jpg
http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy153/jimc2000/pigeon2.jpg

I'm quite fond of the little guy, but my travel schedule for work doesn't allow me to care for him properly.

I'm in Tucson Arizona.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you open to shipping???

Its a commonly asked question and may help in finding it a home. I believe, we have a few members in AZ..

-Hilly


----------



## jimc2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd rather not ship him, just because it would almost certainly not be a pleasant experience for the little guy. I'll do it if I have to, but I'd rather find him a home here...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump! Maybe we could put "AZ" in the title for you? That would help alert AZ members. Good luck finding him a home!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I am in Tucson.... if you can't find a home then I could always foster him until I can find a home.... Would he come with a cage?

also... has he been treated for canker, cocci...worms....

I will PM you my number.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

PM'ed you my info!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

HI JIm-

Just wanted to let you know I tryed to phone you back on the number you left for me... It rings but I don't get anything after the first two rings... it just goes out.... 
When you get this /and/or the PM ... Give me a call!

Talk with you soon!

Jenn


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

He is beutiful


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Little guy made it to his new home... please see updates here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/look-who-joined-my-zoo-39692.html#post418919


----------

